# camera sugestions?



## Smitty#5 (Jan 7, 2014)

so are school has a ski club and they take us to holiday valley in new York. and I would like to get a helmet cam. I have a small budget so I cant get a go-pro :sad: ive been looking a cameras but i don't know what ones are good and bad. it needs to be water proof because I will use it for riding four wheelers too. I would like to spend no more than $50. 
thanks for your help


----------



## zoom111 (Dec 14, 2010)

Check your local classifieds and look for an older gopro. I dont think you will find much...if anything for 50$. Even on a budget I picked up an RD32II and works great for the limited amount of filming I do.


----------



## TCB (Feb 25, 2013)

You seriously won't find that much for 50$


----------



## Trey T (Oct 12, 2011)

go with the original GoPro Hero (1). You might get lucky on ebay. I've seen ppl selling them for about $100 locally here a year ago. 

For 99.9% of GoPro hero users out there, GoPro Hero is just as good as GoPro Hero 3+ regarding video quality. 

You don't need to spend a bunch of money to get the Hero3 or Hero3+.


----------

